# ground cover



## Guest (Mar 18, 2005)

I'm looking for some ground cover suggestions. My first thought was moss, but I seem to be having a hard time finding any (other than Java) I'd like something that's relatively easy to find and grows well. Thanks for all the suggestions!


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2004)

If you have good light iw ould suggest spaghum, as in lower light levels it will get long and lanky. Very easy tof ind beacause you just buy the stuff at home depot and keep it moist, and under some lights and soon it will come back to life.

Ryan


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2005)

We have very good lighting. We've got some VHOs that we'll be using. I didn't realize that sphagnum would come back to life. Thanks for the suggestion


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2004)

NP, sometimes it will just get covered in algae, but overtime it should comeback, keep it very moist. If it doesnt im sure i or some other board members could send you some, i find it spreads fairly quickly.


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2005)

*groundcover*

liverworts all the way http://www.dendroboard.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=5892


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2004)

Louis,
Dont want to hijack, but oyu said you ordered from the british site, i was wondering which species it was that you ordered?


----------



## Blort (Feb 5, 2005)

*Re: groundcover*



Louis said:


> liverworts all the way http://www.dendroboard.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=5892


Louis,

I might have missed it in the post, but where did you purchase them?

Marcos


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2004)

Here the link he posted
http://www.dartfrog.co.uk

He posted it on his other topic, some good info there, along iwth the pictures. 

Here is the link to the topic http://www.dendroboard.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=5892


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2005)

*liverwort*

i bought the lebermoos species from dartfrog.co.uk its doing well but i also have a large shinier species that does well on backgrounds and a couple others too. to keep on topic, you may also want to consider Soleirolia soleirolii as a groundcover in your tank. its also sometimes referred to as helxine and 'mind your own business' no idea why though.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2005)

I appreciate all your suggestions and will pass them along to my partner who is the plant person. She's going to care for the plants and I'll care for the frogs.


----------



## josh_r (Feb 4, 2005)

*groundcover*

hey karenH, have you ever looked into using utricularia as a ground cover?? i have 4 species of utricularia and it spreads like mad! forms very neat matts or clumps depending on species. do some research on them and pm me. ill most likely be able to give you some


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2005)

are utricularia carniverous?


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2004)

I thought of that after seeing certain species that had small compact growth. Can they take the trampling of the darts?

Louis
Yes they are carnivours.

EDIT: What species would you reecomend to use as a groundcover? I was thinking Livida, sandersonii, any other suggestions?


----------



## josh_r (Feb 4, 2005)

*utricularia*

hey, i have u. tricolor, u. longifolia, u. monanthos?, and i believe u. praelonga. i could be wrong on the last 2....lol. they all are growing well and dont really get trampled. you can plant them at the bottom of the tank. or, if you have a water source comming from the background, you can create pockets of peat around the water source and plant them there. make sure there is water slightly flowing into the pocket. there are also epiphytic species that you get to grow on a mossy peice of wood or background. very cool plants with incredibly orchid like flowers.
livida or sandersonii would be excellent ground covers and very easy to grow! whatever you decide on, avoid subulata!!!!!! its a weed and will take over and kill other small plants!! trust me, you dont want it!


----------



## Cindy Dicken (Feb 29, 2004)

You folks in Houston have an excellent source locally for carnivorous plants. Mike Howlett with Houston Herp Supply, has a greenhouse full of them. You can contact him and tell him what you are wanting to do and he will recommend some suitable species.
Here is a link to his CP page.


http://www.houstonherp.com/CPPriceList.htm

Cindy Dicken
Vivarium Concepts
http://www.vivariumconcepts.com


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2005)

these terrestrial bladderworts look amazing... can you recommend someplace where i can order them from? the Utricularia sandersonii look particularly beautiful

-sam


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2005)

I've never bought from here, but this is what I found....
http://www.cobraplant.com/0-carnivorous ... store.html
HTH,
Gareth


----------



## josh_r (Feb 4, 2005)

hey s.ling, if you give me some time, i will have a bunch i can trade off. right now i already traded a bunch so i cant do anymore at this moment. gotta let the plants recover. ill let ya know when i get more to trade

-josh


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2005)

oh man i wish i'd known a week ago... i ordered some u. lividia from california carnivores... it's now in my terrarium and looks very nice.

but thanks for the offer!

-sam


----------



## josh_r (Feb 4, 2005)

well, i have many other species that look much cooler than livida. livida is a great plant tho. it grows fast and flowers readily. lemme know if you ever want some different types in the future


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2005)

Josh,
Can I buy/trade some off of ya???
Thank you,
Gareth


----------



## josh_r (Feb 4, 2005)

yes, i have to replenish my supply first (it has to grow a little bit) but i will let you know when i get more available. 

-josh


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2005)

Sweet!
Thank you,
Gareth


----------

